# What I did to get repeat sales on my website



## andreeaa (Aug 20, 2011)

I printed some business card sized coupons for 20% off their next order and I included them with all the orders that came through my website. 

I got so many repeat customers this way and it's definitely a great, low cost method of marketing.

What are some of the things you've done to increase sales on your site?


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

I like this idea, personally I would go with 5-10% to help keep the value of your brand high, but return customers are key good work.


----------



## ameerulislam (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, Nice idea, But I'm not sure every one can afford to give away 20% off like you did. Might need to revise the pricing in advance to afford it . Thanks friend..


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Well that's something I will definitely consider! Perhaps instead of having to print out coupons, we could just send a thank you email with a coupon code in it. Thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

That`s a good idea, I have been giving discount coupon to blogs, but I need to start giving it to my customer. However, I have to agree that 20% is kind of high for me, I think 10% would work more for me.


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

tager01 said:


> I have been giving discount coupon to blogs..


I am curious how you set up discounts for blog. How did it work? thx!


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

MiEmb said:


> I am curious how you set up discounts for blog. How did it work? thx!


Usually, they contact me for a review of my products, and ask me if I want to give their reader some kind of discount. But sometimes I contact them too and offer it to them for their readers.


----------



## TripleSevensCC (Jun 15, 2011)

I used this method with a former business selling NASCAR hats and I started doing it because I got a shirt I ordered from someone else that included the discount. I will say I had recieved similar offers of 5% to 15% off and didn't bite until I got one for 20% off. 

I guess I look for deals but anything less then 20% off and I'd probabily not buy again. If you can't afford to offer 20% discount to repeat customers you need to raise your regular prices.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Very good point. 10% doesn't seem like much. I sometimes do 15% which people do jump on.


----------



## marc900 (Jun 23, 2009)

great idea, going to try it out and see what happens!


Lowbrow Clothing


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

if you won't or can't offer 20% ...how bout about no sales tax on your next order or free set up ..? Sales tax is less than 10% and it's sounds like a really good deal.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

No sales tax sounds good. NJ doesn't charge sales tax. Discount, Zero.


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

what do you mean NJ doesnt charge sales tax? retail if you have a nexus in the state you gotta charge it.

haha just checked out your site Paul, nice to see a local on the site. I'm in Mays Landing, If you ever need amazing DTG work i'm a shout away =D


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry, no clothing tax. Whats a Nexus? If you need screen printing, I'm your person.

Where are you located?

Nice to meet you Gino.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Great idea, thank-you.

We use an online custom t-shirt solution which allows coupons. I will do this for future orders.


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

I'm in Mays Landing, about exit 36. I thought you were talking about online sales. A nexus is when a big company has a substanital portion of their company in a state, its called a nexus. If a company was 50% in idaho and 50% in NJ, then they would have to charge sales tax.


----------



## fdcarter (Jun 20, 2011)

Smart move on dropping the discount coupon in with your customer orders. I'm glad that idea worked out really good for you.

I agree with some of the other posters in that I think 20% is kind of steep, especially if your shirts are already priced reasonably (between $20-$25.00), but I definitely wouldn't be against taking that much off of an order every once in a while, just to say thank you to loyal customers.

Another idea that I think has some potential, is to maybe make a promise to include a certain item with a customer's next order. Maybe a signed, limited edition item (like maybe a print, shirt, etc.) that you don't ordinarily give away as freebies with all orders.


----------



## lareezy (Nov 5, 2009)

coupons and free little goodies have helped us


----------

